# Zufälliger W98SE Absturz bei Boot



## idigsk (25. April 2002)

HILFE!!
Mein PC hat deftige Probleme beim Booten. Ab und zu will er nicht und entweder bleibt einfach nach dem Bootbildschirm "Win98 wird gestartet" mit einem schönen schwarzen Screen mit einem kleinen blinkenden Strichlein links oben hängen oder er findet gar, dass beim Boot ein schwerer Ausnahmefehler aufgetreten ist. Wenn ich dann CtrlAltDel drücke passiert nichts und auch beliebige Taste funtzt nicht. Das einzige was das geht ist Reset am Tower. Wennder Rechnen einmal entschieden hat, dass er heute das UI starten will *juhui*, dann kracht er dafür beim Commandos II Gamen. Wenn ich ComII starte, läuft er normal, wenn ich aber eine Mission anfange, dann stürtzt er nach ca 10 min ab. Windows: Der schwere Ausnahmefehler 0E ist an Adresse 0028:FF112640 aufgetreten. Die Aktuelle Anwendung wird beendet. Bluescreen *juhui*. Ich habe mir den neusten Patch gesaugt, hat auch nicht sehr viel geholfen (nichts). Mein PC:

Windows 98SE
ASUS A7N266-C
RADEON 8500
Apacer 512 MB DDRAM
60 GB MAXTOR DiamondMax+ 740DX ATA133 
PLEXTOR 40/12/40A
Pinnacle PCTV
Pioneer DVD-116s 16xDVD 40xCD Tray, Schublade
AMD Athlon XP 1900+ Tray (1.6 Ghz)

Wer kann mit helfen?
Idigsk


----------



## Eyewitness (25. April 2002)

Du hast zuviel RAM in Deinem PC. Entweder RAM auf 256 MB reduzieren oder anderes OS.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, auf Win2k umzusteigen. Win98 kann mit soviel RAM nicht umgehen.


----------

